# Broken pull cord



## 2000vee (Jan 3, 2014)

Hello all: I have a 9.5hp Craftsman 27" blower, model #944.524690. I broke the pull cord yesterday. Is it a big job to change? I looked for how to's or related posts but couldn't find any... Would anyone have some info to please share? Thanks and awesome forum!


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

They are very simple. 



 even though this is a lawnmower its pretty much the same thing as a snowblower.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Yeah, very easy to replace. 
I had to replace one on my commercial lawnmower a coupe years back and I got it done in a very short time.
Most hardware or auto parts stores carry a replacement cord for such repairs, or you can buy your own length of cord


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Personally, I like to use 550 para cord. You will probably pull the engine off it's mounts before it breaks.


----------



## nycredneck (Dec 29, 2013)

Hey eggs, donyboy makes the best videos for all small engine repair on everything from chainsaws to mowers and blowers, he is the man.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

For what a three foot length of OEM "factory" cord you can get 10'+ in a bag at Fleet Farm. I have two sizes for smaller engines and bigger engines.


----------

